# Best pressure washer for use with a waterbutt?



## Pricy (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking at getting a new pressure washer for snowfoaming and general dirt blasting that I can hook up to my two waterbutts. I previously had a karcher something or other which worked ok the one time I used it from the waterbutt but that was stolen from the garage as well as my snowfoam lance which was in the same box 

Therefore might as well replace it with something best designed for waterbutt usage.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't know much about them but Kranzle have a good reputation. Normally used by mobile valeters and detailers as they pull water from a tank. Might be worth having a look


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Most will draw water from a waterbutt - it depends how far though. Had to buy a water butt pump for mine to ensure the washer always had enough water pressure to feed it. This has been debated quite a bit, but for £30 decided to err on the side of caution and get the pump - useful for watering the garden as well!:thumb:


----------



## IanGC (Apr 9, 2013)

I know all the current Karcher machines, K3 series or higher can work from a water butt tap, or using a syphon hose draw from a tank.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Most will draw water from a waterbutt - it depends how far though. Had to buy a water butt pump for mine to ensure the washer always had enough water pressure to feed it. This has been debated quite a bit, but for £30 decided to err on the side of caution and get the pump - useful for watering the garden as well!:thumb:


What pump did you get for £30 that did the job? looking myself


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I run a 6' pipe from a waterbutt to feed my Karcher K6 and this is how I have washed my cars for about 19 months now with no problems. I did originaly use the Karcher Butt pipe which you drop into the butt and then connect to the machine but that was to fiddely so now I just have a length of hose clipped onto the waterbutt tap and a Hozelock quick connector at the other end for the powerwasher. The pressure from the waterbutt is more than enough for the powerwasher but the bigger the tank the more pressure there is as long as you get the water from the bottom on the tank


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> What pump did you get for £30 that did the job? looking myself


Sorry - just noticed your question!
Got mine from Lidl - good price and performance.:thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Sorry - just noticed your question!
> Got mine from Lidl - good price and performance.:thumb:


thx, I'll keep an eye out for them then


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I use a number of 25 litre water containers connected to a kartcher k2, works fine most of the time, pressure drops occasionally but in general no problems


----------



## ollietheking (Oct 24, 2012)

Clancy said:


> I use a number of 25 litre water containers connected to a kartcher k2, works fine most of the time, pressure drops occasionally but in general no problems


I've just killed the water pump on my dads Karcher K2.36 using it on a water butt.

Apparently the plastic water pumps on the older Karcher's aren't meant to be used with low pressure supplies like the water butt... oops!


----------

